# Reich Charisma Mixer taps



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

A bit of help needed,

Well, the 850 seams to have survived the early low temperatures not to bad

Only problem is a leaking galley tap,, 

I recon, its a Reich Charisma ?? and is leaking round the joint of the spout swivel ??

Anyone know how the come to pieces ??

Done a quick search, to no avail !!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Disconnect the wires from the underside and unscrew holding nut.

The tap can now be removed.

Carefully remove the small red/blue insert on tap.

Unscrew grub screw with Allen key and remove top section of tap.

The rest is straight forwards as all will be revealed when top of tap is removed.

If the tap has frozen you will probably find that the plastic inners have been split.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Drew

Thanks for that,, have the tap halfway out !! 

Thought it must be under the Blue/Red decal on top, but it is well in their, so i thought i would ask a grown up first  

Recon it did freeze, !! as i was a day or so late putting the heaters etc on, as i was away !! 

Off to have another go ??


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Does this help? Two notes from other sources.

Remove the red and blue plastic insert on the tap head and loosen the allen screw beneath it. Lift off the lever and unscrew the sleeve. Now unscrew the cartridge securing nut using a wrench. The cartridge should now lift out, fit new cartridge and reassemble. There is no need to remove the tap as the repair can be carried out in situ.

If you have to remove it ...

To remove tap undo the hose clips, a 6mm socket is probably the best option. Warm the plastic hose with a hair dryer,(a hot air gun for stripping paint could be used with GREAT care). Locate and remove the 2 wires - spade terminals. A plumber's tap spanner may assist with the removal of the nut on the underside of the tap. Replacement of new or repaired tap is the reverse of the removal process.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank Guys

Not so sure its a Reich tap now,,

All made of chromed plastic, got the insert out, and not a grub screw but a normal posi set screw, holding the top on,, 

No sign of cracks etc, reassembled, and still leaks !! 

Need to find the make i recon,, must be standard Burstner fit 2004 year


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Burstner use Reich 
Swivel part of tap rotates around inner lower centre section, need to remove tap fully to replace o rings and anti extrusion rings. Parts available from Reich UK. Still no guaranty that it will not leak, hard water and lime scale will strip the flash copper and chrome plating from the inner surface of the swivel. So far have repaired all the taps in my Burstner but failed with one and replaced it with new. For what its worth I would replace with new every time. 

Steles


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

You need to strip the tap down and replace the seal normally three orings in one take it to your local caravan/motohome retailer and show them if they are any good they will either have them in stock or will be able to order for you.
Kev


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Leaking tap*

Well you could not make this up! I booked on tonight to ask the same question as my bathroom tap has started to leak.

Thanks for all the ideas I will try them out. As I'm in Morocco till end of Feb replacing tap maybe a problem!!

Neil


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Have a look at http://www.movera.com

They have pictures of the range of taps you need.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks again all, 

Yep ,the tap cartridge says REICH, so must be

The PITA, is screwing the top back down, with the cables to the micro switch, running alongside the cartridge, just no clearance, then the wires just get twisted,,


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We had the same problem last winter.

For us the tap had frozen and moved/lifted the Barrel/cartridge we took it apart & reseated the cartridge never had a problem since.


But you've said that you have dismantled & put back again & still leaking ?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

If your cartridge is the problem these may help.

http://www.caravantech-shop.co.uk/products/water/taps-and-shower-taps/reich-tap-cartridge


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi
There is a thread on "MONOBLOCK TAP" further down the page about the Reich Charisma with an address for a new cartridge for £15 inc postage.

Patman


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Try these its where patman got his from Caravan accessoryshop .co.uk 
Kev


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Again, Thanks All,,

Not has a chance to look at it again, was working on have a "Fresh Look" at it !!

The problem, is reassemble, and being able to get the cable for the micro switch, down the side of the cartridge, inside the tap top, then screw it down, without ripping the cable to shreds ??? :evil:


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Did you pull the wires out completeley for the micro switch?
You could get a small piece of heatshrink and cover the wires going through the tap and cover them shrink the heat shrink and protect them that way as theres not a lot of room for the cable to fit through.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,,

Did try some thin tape to stick the cables to the cartridge, but its too tight,

Cables are still attached to the switch, just like the centre picture on the MONOBLOCK TAP topic

The cartridge can not come out the top, as it has 2 bras washer holding it down in place, the lower washer haveing a slot , to let the cables through !!

Recon the cartridge may gain a "Grove" up the side of it, 8O :?:


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

They are very tight to get the cables back in thats why i use the heatshrink it stiffens the cable slightly oh and plenty of silicon spray to help it slide in if you cant get silicon spray try toilet seal lubricant in a spray bottle its the same stuff but a bit more expensive.
Kev


----------

